# Guys: How Many Push-Ups Can You Do?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Guys how many push-ups can you do? I thought it would be cool to have a guys push-up thread as well. I can do about 45 so in the 41-50 range.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Like, 5, because I don't seem to have any strength in my shoulders anymore and I don't know why...


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Im already exhausted by 30, but like 40 tops


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd never tried so I just did after looking online and did 7. I'll have to work on that. I was probably doing it wrong too since I haven't got anyone to watch me and say.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not positive at the moment. They are part of my workout though- which I started not all that long ago- and I do 4 sets of 10.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

9 last I checked. I hate push-ups with a passion. Rather do planks.


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

40 If I really push myself, will probably increase soon


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

50 every morning and 50 before bed. If I miss a day, then I can tell the difference the next morning


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

about 60-65, I don't really care about pushups anymore, did enough in life lol.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can do 30 before I start feeling tired. I usually stop at 20, so I have enough energy to lift dumbells.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Used to be able to do maybe 60-70 or so when I was a bit of a gym rat?
I'd top out by 30-40 or so now


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

About 45, sometimes closer to 50 but I can usually manage 45.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

lol I'm currently at 15 but thats after years of never doing them and never working out. With time I'm sure that number will go higher.


----------



## BAC (Aug 16, 2015)

My personal record is 77 in a row, with my norm being closer to the lower end of 70. I'd really like to have the ability to do 100. Hopefully I get there at some point.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i usually do 5 sets of 50 before i go to bed.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

If I were making this, I'd probably have expanded the options between 1 and 10. There's a pretty big difference between being able to do only a single pushup, and doing 8 of them in a row. I'm not gonna try it just to answer this, but I know it's going to be low. I might not be able to do 1. In high school I could do 20.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BAC said:


> My personal record is 77 in a row, with my norm being closer to the lower end of 70. I'd really like to have the ability to do 100. Hopefully I get there at some point.


Keep it up, you'll get to 100 soon.



andretti said:


> i usually do 5 sets of 50 before i go to bed.


250 before bed? That is legit. I would but I don't like sweating before bed and doing 250 would cause me to sweat.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> If I were making this, I'd probably have expanded the options between 1 and 10. There's a pretty big difference between being able to do only a single pushup, and doing 8 of them in a row.


Yeah I could of but I thought 8 options would be good enough.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

50


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I have little strength in my arms and have always struggled with push ups. I think after sweating buckets and feeling my muscles burn, I can get between 10 and 12, but generally speaking it's under 10. 

I’ve not tried to do any for ages as I find them too painful, so I think I'd be lucky to do five!


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, I tried and I got 15. Pooh to me with knobs on, ay.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Close to 100. I've been doing them for 20+ years.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

I workout with weights and don't see the point of push-ups.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

4000


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably 25 in a row at best. I've never tried to work my way up to being able to do a lot in a row though. When I have a workout routine I always do them in sets of 15


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Uh...*

Right now, I could probably only dish out 15-barely.

I'd be on the ground right after the last one too.

I'm really out of shape... I need to start working out...


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I use to be able to do 50 at once at my peak. I haven't done pushups much nowadays ever since I began having recurring back and neck issues. But now I do planks often. Because of that, I think I can still do about 20 in one go right now.

I think its more about muscle memory with pushups. So working your way up in pushup amounts does little to translate how strong you are becoming. It does give you nice abs though.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

When I am doing them as part of my exercise routine, I do them in sets of 40 or 50. I am not sure how many I could do consecutively without taking a break. I do do the full range pushup so I am feeling it by around 50.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I just tried and got to 21. I might have been able to squeeze out a few more but didn't feel like trying that hard.

I used to be able to do 55.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I did 35 today. I could have done more if I tried but I'm old...humpfffff


----------



## Sanion (Apr 30, 2016)

By pushup number, are they chest to ground, or only a 90 degree bend? I can do 30-40 chest to ground and 60-70 when bending only 90 degree. I dont care so much about my number though because planche training is funner.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't done any in quite a while. Tried today and did 32.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

About 25 without taking a break...and that's going all the way to the ground(nose almost touches floor).


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I normally do between 70-80 first set and then around 55 second set. do two lots of diamond pushups in between which are 40 each.
not entirely sure how good my form is though.


----------



## InFlames (Nov 20, 2015)

In one set? Then I can bang out 50 and I weight 207 pounds. But I hate pushups because they hurt my left wrist.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Around 15 sometimes more.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Just attempted and made it to 25, surprisingly. I don't give my bony arms enough credit.


----------



## Leonidas1 (Oct 2, 2013)

70 or more if i push myself.


----------



## sadkeanu (May 24, 2016)

1.2 million, no foolin.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

About 20 at 200lbs and 40. Need to work on it but have health issues adding to it. I used to have a friend that would do 1000 a night. He was in great shape kinda short and under 150lbs.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Between 40 and 50.

I used to do almost 60 a couple of months ago but I've gained a few pounds lately. Gotta get my *** back in shape.


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

I can do three proper good form push ups back to back I can force myself to do 8 or 10 but after 3 my form and pace turns to sht.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Over 100. 

But I like doing 70 every set now. 

No point in doing so much when you have the advantage of using weights/machines.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I just did 50 which I guess isnt bad for a guy in his middle 40s.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Um. About 15. ;~; I don't exercise, like, at all, mind you. If I subjected myself to a set or two of pushups everyday, I'd likely improve quite quickly. I'll get back to y'all when I'm capable of doing 20 without my arms collapsing and becoming non functional for an eternity.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Two.

Edit from 6 years later: Without pause, around 20... have done up to 30 when practicing daily. And with breaks, 100. But if I weren't purposely doing pushups at least once a week, I'd be back to two or less.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

51-60 and I could do that much when i was anorexic. Sounds cool to very few, but it really means nothing. I used to be terrible naturally at push-ups but if you obssess so much about one exercise you can get good at it.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

My record is over 50


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I've tried committing to some form of pushup routine in the past, but I simply don't have the attention span lol. Last time I tried I could do 20 per set which isn't terrible, I guess?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I do 50 every morning.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I used to be able to do 70 in a row, but now I can do maybe like 30


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like doing burpees. If you do them fast enough, they can get your heart racing. Sometimes I'll do pushups with sets of narrow, shoulder, and wide.


----------



## AaronWilde (Jul 31, 2012)

Half the people who replied to this thread claim they can do 50+. I almost wanna call bs.

What are you all in good shape? Or is it a buncha skinny people who have no weight on their upper body to have to lift doing a pushup?

I think this thread would be a lot more interesting if people put their height and body weight as well as number of pushups.

Cool, you can do 4 sets of 70 pushups. What are you 100 lbs 5 ft 10 inches? 

I just forced 41 out with good form.. could do more but thats cheating. I am 25 years old, 5 ft 10 and 170lbs. I go to the gym but never do pushups.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

AaronWilde said:


> Half the people who replied to this thread claim they can do 50+. I almost wanna call bs.
> 
> What are you all in good shape? Or is it a buncha skinny people who have no weight on their upper body to have to lift doing a pushup?
> 
> ...


You caught me. I'll come clean. I can only do 5 push ups in a row. They are so difficult. I was just trying to impress people on here cause if I could do 50 push-ups then maybe I'd look cool.


----------



## AaronWilde (Jul 31, 2012)

andretti said:


> You caught me. I'll come clean. I can only do 5 push ups in a row. They are so difficult. I was just trying to impress people on here cause if I could do 50 push-ups then maybe I'd look cool.


Can't tell if serious or trolling, but either way.. it doesn't really matter. Like I said, I was shocked really.. considering its SAS forums and how many people posted such high numbers. Made me wonder.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

​


AaronWilde said:


> Can't tell if serious or trolling, but either way.. it doesn't really matter. Like I said, I was shocked really.. considering its SAS forums and how many people posted such high numbers. Made me wonder.


50 is really not that much tho. I mean just cause people have sa doesn't mean they don't workout. 
. 
Check out the show a picture of your muscles thread. Lot of people workout and have nice bodies on here.


----------



## AaronWilde (Jul 31, 2012)

andretti said:


> ​
> 50 is really not that much tho. I mean just cause people have sa doesn't mean they don't workout.
> .
> Check out the show a picture of your muscles thread. Lot of people workout and have nice bodies on here.


I've been going to the gym for a year now and keeping my diet pretty good and I can now do 40 ish. 50 sounds like a lot to me? But then again I have 20lbs more fat to lose.. so idk. **** genetics.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Why just guys? 

I'm a woman and can crank out 30.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Luck > effort*

70 was a simple max
I reached when starting flat at chest/nose level,
seeing carpet macro
or grass, needing refreshment

100 simplest when bored of 70
partly aerobic cardio at speed - bounce like rowing

boxing pads different
upright good
climbing stairs rapid

nice at home in a cold room
any dumbbells floor to overhead x100, forearm wristcurls, toetip achilles together. Main put-off when increasing sweat
then more laundry (bed) & shower...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

At once or broken up into sets? When I was working out consistently, maybe 20-30 at once. Broken up I could do 100-150 in a day. Now that I pretty much never do push-ups, probably 15, but they're a lot harder. *tries it*... alright more like 10 lol, but I'm also tired.

You guys are going all the way to the floor right? I agree with the other poster that 50 seems a little high. @[email protected]


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I did 50 in a row about a week ago. I used to be able to do 80.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kovu said:


> I workout with weights and don't see the point of push-ups.


Try doing them on an exercise ball, or with straps attached to a dip bars.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

12


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Used to be able to barely make it to 10 in one sitting. Started working out again this month, now I can barely make it to 15.

Yay, go me.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I currently can do sets of 10 at a time. This is coming from about 6 years of not doing a single push-up though.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I managed 75 recently


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hardly any. I never cared enough about doing them to force myself to do more of them than was pleasant (which they're very unpleasant so I never bothered). I don't need to walk on my hands so those muscles don't need to be strong enough to walk on.


----------

